# Sex after pregnancy



## Somebody25 (9 mo ago)

How a child birth effect your sex life? I read that sex drive drop after childbirth. So what does its means? Are not enjoying sex after childbirth like before?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

For some people the sex they share diminishes a small amount, a medium amount, or a significant amount. While there are also some people, whose sex lives fall off a cliff. Plus there are others who get back into enjoying the sharing of frequent sex very quickly.

As to my own experience with two different women, raising three different children. In two instances we were at it again sharing sex plentifully from about a week before the advised six week waiting time. While in one instance due to waiting for the stitches to heal we waited for the advised time period.

That said, your mileage may vary.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> How a child birth effect your sex life? I read that sex drive drop after childbirth. So what does its means? Are not enjoying sex after childbirth like before?


Each woman is different and each pregnancy that she has can be different.

Women can lose their drive to varying degrees, or they can be ready to bang like rabbits asap. They can enjoy sex straight after childbirth, or struggle with it for months or years.

I have five kids and my wife has ranged from not wanting to be hugged or touched (let alone sex) for 1-2 years after childbirth, to being ready to go again a few weeks after childbirth. After five vaginal births and four 3rd-4th degree tears, certain things that used to feel good no longer do. So that can change things.

There are many factors... How supportive the husband is as a husband and father, relationship issues, tearing, postpartum depression, body image issues, fear of another pregnancy, how much sleep mom is getting, how well mom is adjusting, if you have a NICU or medically compromised baby, etc.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> How a child birth effect your sex life? I read that sex drive drop after childbirth. So what does its means? Are not enjoying sex after childbirth like before?


All depends on the person. In our case we both could barely hold off until the time our doctor said it was okay. We were right back at it as before. Same with both my wife's pregnancies.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

i have no kids but my bother told me that sex after child birth really depends on whether your wife has a private room


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Pretty sure it depends on the couple but if the dad helps out a lot that would help. First husband and I were told to wait 6 weeks, I had 3 big babies and loads of stitches. It was a long time ago now but from what I remember it was pretty much the same as before. Obviously you have to take into account extreme tiredness and exhaustion for the first few months which is not always conducive to lots of sex.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I had to wait 3 months before any sexual activity could be resumed and then the frequency dropped significantly because my wife was in mummy mode, breastfeeding, etc...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> How a child birth effect your sex life? I read that sex drive drop after childbirth. So what does its means? Are not enjoying sex after childbirth like before?


Staying healthy with good diet and exercise habits are often overlooked.

The healthier and more fit a woman is, the better her recovery will be.

Too many, at least in this country, use pregnancy as an excuse to get even more out of shape and eat a horrible diet. They then go on to have a far more difficult pregnancy and delivery than they otherwise would have and have longer lasting repercussions.

My wife has always been fit, energetic and hardworking.

She snapped back into shape quickly after having a relatively quick labor and delivery.

I can't remember the exact timeline but she was ready for action fairly soon after delivery.

Might have been about the two week mark?

I'm going to have to ask her now.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I had to wait 3 months before any sexual activity could be resumed and then the frequency dropped significantly because my wife was in mummy mode, breastfeeding, etc...


I did like those mom sized breasts. W was full D cup even before.
I honestly don't completely remember but it wasn't long. Had episiotomy stitches healing time but we were both early 20s and ready to go anytime.

Sadly lost the D cups to breast cancer but greatest news is my W is still here and she is the complete package so we just keep on keeping on. Love that gal.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

ee.asimiqbal said:


> How a child birth effect your sex life? I read that sex drive drop after childbirth. So what does its means? Are not enjoying sex after childbirth like before?


It didn't change for us at all. We didn't make it the six weeks the doctor said to; that's too long.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Staying healthy with good diet and exercise habits are often overlooked.
> 
> The healthier and more fit a woman is, the better her recovery will be.
> 
> ...


I am very jealous of her quick labour and delivery. I was young slim and fit before I got pregnant and ate pretty well during pregnancy but still had a very long and difficult labour with countless stitches and a long recovery period. 
Sometimes it's genetic. My mum was slim and fit but had two 24 hour labours.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> I am very jealous of her quick labour and delivery. I was young slim and fit before I got pregnant and ate pretty well during pregnancy but still had a very long and difficult labour with countless stitches and a long recovery period.
> Sometimes it's genetic. My mum was slim and fit but had two 24 hour labours.


Yup. Not even arguing that women have differences between individuals.

There is an absolute correlation between being unhealthy with more difficulty during pregnancy and delivery however.

I'm willing to bet my best sneakers that had you been given to excessive eating of a poor diet and in poor health that your experience would have been much worse given genetic predispositions.

I'm commenting on what I've seen here in the U.S. with women who weren't that healthy to begin with, overeating and not exercising during pregnancy and having a much worse time of it and a much slower recovery.

Mrs. C and myself are both from families with a tendency towards obesity, high blood pressure, cholesterol problems and diabetes among other serious health issues.

We live a far different life health wise than our relatives and have been able to observe the differences over the years.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

Somebody25 said:


> How a child birth effect your sex life? I read that sex drive drop after childbirth. So what does its means? Are not enjoying sex after childbirth like before?


Me and the Mrs had to wait an extended 10 months before we could resume traditional PIV. I didn’t mind because it wasn’t an easy delivery, honestly I can’t see how any of them are easy. A few times in that timeframe we were able to still be sexual, I was very happy for that.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I did like those mom sized breasts. W was full D cup even before.
> I honestly don't completely remember but it wasn't long. Had episiotomy stitches healing time but we were both early 20s and ready to go anytime.
> 
> Sadly lost the D cups to breast cancer but greatest news is my W is still here and she is the complete package so we just keep on keeping on. Love that gal.


My wife was already a D cup too...  Sorry about the breast cancer...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> My wife was already a D cup too...  Sorry about the breast cancer...


Thanks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I did like those mom sized breasts. W was full D cup even before.
> I honestly don't completely remember but it wasn't long. Had episiotomy stitches healing time but we were both early 20s and ready to go anytime.
> 
> Sadly lost the D cups to breast cancer but greatest news is my W is still here and she is the complete package so we just keep on keeping on. Love that gal.


Did she manage to get reconstruction surgery?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Did she manage to get reconstruction surgery?


No, not fully at all, no implants. Healing was horrible and a fight against an infection for weeks after massive surgery. The most important thing is she survived.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> No, not fully at all, no implants. Healing was horrible and a fight against an infection for weeks after massive surgery. The most important thing is she survived.


So sorry to hear about her struggles, but extremely happy she can call herself a survivor and that you continue to be there for her through all of it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> So sorry to hear about her struggles, but extremely happy she can call herself a survivor and that you continue to be there for her through all of it.


Thanks. I wouldn't trade her for the world ❤


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> No, not fully at all, no implants. Healing was horrible and a fight against an infection for weeks after massive surgery. The most important thing is she survived.


Absolutely! My sil who I have known since we were age 17 and 18 has just been through the whole breast cancer/ operation/ chemo/ radiotherapy thing. It's very hard.


----------

